# My Current List 10/1/06



## Orchid-fever (Sep 30, 2006)

Here is a current list of my collection:

1.	Aeides Lawrenceanum
2.	Acineta superba
3.	Bl GoldGlory
4.	Blc Momilani #1
5.	Bulbo. lobbii "Kathy's Gold AM/AOS
6.	Cirr Elizabeth Anne Bucklberry
7.	Cycnodes Wine Delight ‘Jem’ FCC/AOS
8.	Darwinara Blue Star ‘Charm’ HCC/AD/AOS
9.	Dendrobium laeviofolium
10.	Dendrobium unicum
11.	Dendrochilum bicallosum
12.	Dendrochilum cobbianum
13.	Dendrochilum cootesii
14.	Dendrochilum filiforme "willow pond"
15.	Dendrochilum glumaceam
16.	Dendrochilum Javerii
17.	Dendrochilum parvulum
18.	Dendrochilum xxxx?
19.	Epidendrum Pacific Dreams 'Raspberry Glace’ x Sun Valley 'Pink Petticoats'
20.	Epidendrum PACIFIC GIRL 'PRIMAVERA' AM/AOS X PACIFIC EMBER 'MINI MIGHTY' 
21.	Epidendrum PACIFIC VIEW 'RED GUARD' X PACIFIC HEAT 'CARMEN' 
22.	Epidendrum PACIFIC VISTA 'FULL SUN' X PACIFIC VISTA 'BEACH BALL' 
23.	Epidendrum SUN VALLEY 'DRAGON FRUIT' X ORANGE GLOW ‘'PEACHES 'N CREAM' 
24.	Lc Hysing Excel
25.	Maxillaria tenuifolia
26.	Mediocalcar decoratum
27.	Miltoniopsis Edie Brown
28.	Neofinetia falcata 'Tamakongo' BM/JGP
29.	Neofinetia falcata
30.	Onc. ornithorhynchum
31.	Oncidium cheirophorum
32.	Paph Claire de Lune 'EVB' AM/AOS 1
33.	Paph Claire de Lune 'EVB' AM/AOS 2
34.	Paph Tracery (Psyche x Fairianum)
35.	Paph (White Knight x godefroye var. ang thong) x Island Mist
36.	Paph. (Peter Black x Mem. Arthur Falk) 'Barney' x Paph. (Diana Bird x Luther Pass) 'Pisgah'
37.	Paph Alma Gavert
38.	Paph Armeni White
39.	Paph armeniacum 1
40.	Paph armeniacum 2
41.	Paph Armeniacum 3
42.	Paph bellatulum
43.	Paph Bellatulum #2 sdlg
44.	Paph bellatulum alba
45.	Paph Bernice 'Riopelle' AM/AOS
46.	Paph Concolor
47.	Paph delenatii 1 
48.	Paph delenatii 2
49.	Paph Delliana
50.	Paph Dellophylum
51.	Paph Delrosi
52.	Paph Dolgoldii (SDLG)
53.	Paph Fairmaude
54.	Paph Fanaticum
55.	Paph Fanaticum 2 
56.	Paph Fumi's Delight
57.	Paph glanduliferum
58.	Paph Gloria Naugle 1 
59.	Paph Gloria Naugle 2 
60.	Paph Gloria Naugle 3
61.	Paph Gold Dollar
62.	Paph Hampshire White King
63.	Paph Harold Koopowitz
64.	Paph Ho Chi Mihn
65.	Paph Irish Mist
66.	Paph Junior Coxwell
67.	Paph Key Lime
68.	Paph Krull’s Lace (Roth x Fanaticum)
69.	Paph leuchochilum 
70.	Paph leucochilum X James Bacon
71.	Paph Linliegh Koopowitz. 
72.	Paph Luny Knight (Lunacy x White knight)
73.	Paph Macabre
74.	Paph Magic Lantern 1
75.	Paph Magic Lantern 2
76.	Paph Magic lantern 3
77.	Paph malipoense 1 
78.	Paph malipoense 2 
79.	Paph malipoense 3
80.	Paph malipoense 4
81.	Paph micranthum 1
82.	Paph micranthum 2 
83.	Paph micranthum 3 
84.	Paph Mykelti Wiliamson
85.	Paph niveum
86.	Paph niveum 2
87.	Paph Norito Hasegawa 1
88.	Paph Norito Hasegawa 2
89.	Paph Norito Hasegawa 3
90.	Paph Oliva 'Romanof'
91.	Paph Pat Rowland (Oriental x Dragon flag 1)
92.	Paph Pat Rowland (Oriental x Dragon flag) 2
93.	Paph philipppinense var.alba
94.	Paph Pincess Bianka
95.	Paph rothschildianum
96.	Paph Saint Swithin 'Jeanie' AM/AOS
97. Paph Saint Swithin 'Magnifico'
98.	Paph Scott Ware (Krull Smith)
99.	Paph Shin Yi's Prince
100.	Paph stonei
101.	Paph Transdoll
102.	Paph venustum alba
103.	Paph Via George
104.	Paph Via George #2 Division
105.	Paph vietnamense #1
106.	Paph Vietnamense #2
107.	Paph Wossner Vietnam Star (vietnam. X armeniacum)
108.	Paph Wossner Belarami
109.	Phal Everspring Prince 'Pretty Cat'
110.	Phal gigantea
111.	Phal Grosbek (GV x V)
112.	Phal Helen NG
113.	Phal Orchid World Joe
114.	Phal violacea
115.	Phal violacea var coreola (GSB)
116.	Phrag (Acker’s Superstar 4N AM/AOS x Memoria Dick Clements 4N ‘Rocket Flash’) Compot
117.	Phrag Barbara LeAnn ‘Virginia Ann’ HCC/AOS
118.	Phrag Beaumont 'Orchidview'
119.	Phrag Barbara LeAnn 
120.	Phrag beseae (Rocket Town 4N x Cow Hollow II FCC/AOS)
•	50 sdlgs
121.	Phrag besseae (Fox Valley)
122.	Phrag besseae (Haven x Smoken)
123.	Phrag besseae (Wings of Fire)
124.	Phrag besseae Ester Nies AM/AOS
125.	Phrag besseae flavum
126.	Phrag besseae flavum (Golden Titan x Imperial)
•	9 sdlgs
127.	Phrag besseae Haven x Smoken
128.	Phrag besseae(Colossal x Smoken)
129.	Phrag Bethevea
130.	Phrag caudatum v. sanderae
131.	Phrag Chuck Acker 3N
132.	Phrag Cuzko Blood 3N
133.	Phrag Don Wimber
134.	Phrag Don Wimber #2
135.	Phrag Elizabeth Castle
136.	Phrag Eric Young
137.	Phrag fischeri
138.	Phrag Grande 'Broadview' AM/AOS
139.	Phrag Grande var. Machrochilum ‘Glenn’s Pride’ AM/AOS
140.	Phrag Hanne Popow var. flavum 
141.	Phrag Hanne Popow 
142.	Phrag Jason Fischer 1 
143.	Phrag Jason Fischer 2 
144.	Phrag Jason Fischer 3 
145.	Phrag Jason Fischer 4N #4
146.	Phrag LesDirules
147.	Phrag Living fire x kovachii
148.	Phrag Magdalane Rose 4N
149.	Phrag Maria Glanz (flavum)
150.	Phrag Memoria Dick Clements var. flavum #1
151.	Phrag Memoria Dick Clements
152.	Phrag Memoria Dick Clements var. flavum #2
153.	Phrag pearcie x Franz Glanz
154.	Phrag Penn's Creek Cascade
155.	Phrag Robert C. Silich (JFxMDC)
156.	Phrag Saint Ouen 1
157.	Phrag Saint Ouen 2 
158.	Phrag Sedenii
159.	Phrag St Ouen x kovachii #1
160.	Phrag St Ouen x kovachii #2
161.	Phrag Tara 4N #1
162.	Phrag Tara 4N #2
163.	Phrag walisii
164.	Phrag Waunakke Sunset 1 
165.	Phrag Waunakke Sunset 2 
166.	Promenea xanthia
167.	Prostechia garciana
168.	Psycopsis Mendenhal ‘Hildos’ FCC/AOS
169.	Sophronites ceranu


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2006)

I think you need a few more to make an even 200.

Very impressive list, for sure!


----------



## Marco (Oct 1, 2006)

Nice collection.

Dot don't forget about the seedlings

120. Phrag beseae (Rocket Town 4N x Cow Hollow II FCC/AOS)
• 50 sdlgs
126. Phrag besseae flavum (Golden Titan x Imperial)
• 9 sdlgs

oke: 

Thats a whole lot of plants!


----------



## Heather (Oct 1, 2006)

Very nice! Looks like you and Jane have similar taste too.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2006)

Marco said:


> Dot don't forget about the seedlings


Oops! How'd I miss those???


----------



## Ron-NY (Oct 1, 2006)

nice collection:clap:


----------



## NYEric (Oct 2, 2006)

Nice collecton, but where are the Pleuro's?. Watch out this stuff is addictive. E.


----------

